# Hope this isn't an emergency ?



## bonbean01 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm posting here since this could become an emergency quickly as the lamb is only 2 weeks old....she has a temp of 104.6 and is not acting her bouncy self...more lying around...somewhat lethargic.

Poops are fine...she nurses, but isn't going for anything else which is not normal for her.

No coughing or respiratory problems...do I wait and watch and keep checking her temp or do I start antibiotics now???


----------



## elevan (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know lambs, but if it were a goat I'd start antibiotics based on temp.  You might also give some ibuprofen or banamine for the fever, but it only masks symptoms and you'll have to still deal with whatever the underlying problem is.

Best wishes


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Antibiotics now, ask questions later.  They can go down so quickly you might not get another chance to make a difference. I also usually hit mine with nutri-drench also so they get a boost of energy. I don't do banamine or the likes as it does only mask symptoms and I want to see what's going on. What do her gums look like and is she dehydrated?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks all...didn't look at her gums, but no..she is not dehydrated...will get out the antibiotic and start reading the dosage for her weight...thank you again!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 28, 2013)

lamb is 15 pounds

dosage on label is 4.5 ml per 100 pounds....can anyone help me figure this out????  I'm stressing here and really don't want to under or over dose her


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2013)

The dose is approximately .7 ml for a 15 pound lamb.   a little more or less will not be critical...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 28, 2013)

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 28, 2013)

x2 I would start her on an antibiotic according to the label. See what her temp is after all doses have been given. If she still has a temp you may need a stronger antibiotic or higher doses.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh Bon! Yes giver her the antibiotic. We would give her bantamine to reduce the fever, just saying what WE would do, but others may disagree.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks again all   Hope my baby spitfire will respond to this...will do it for 5 days.

Bridge, that is something I don't have...will need to pick that up...same trip when I buy a new themometer for people use


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

This isn't Chickapea's baby is it? I was a little worried Bon that you don't have the whole arsenal of drugs in your medicine cabinet. Your sheep never get sick! Good luck, will be praying for you and the lambie.   Keep us posted.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 28, 2013)

for you and your little lamb!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck with your little lamby!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you all 

This is Chickapee's lamb Dixie...already this morning she is acting more like herself...whew...glad I had this stuff in my fridge, have never had to use it before.  

Dixie's fav place for feed is in a little wooden feeder on a tree...little ones like that since they can jump up in there and eat without the big sheep bothering them...she has always jumped in there waiting, but not yesterday or day before...totally was not like her...and her mama Chickapee was unsettled and hollering yesterday evening...funny how she calmed right down after her baby was treated...can they sense when something is wrong???

So happy Dixie was more like herself this morning and hopped up to be fed 

Will go get her exact weight and take her temp again soon before our next rains hit here...should be raining by this afternoon and and straight through to Monday...then the cold front comes in...hope it is the last cold front for this spring.

Thank you again!!!!!  I am so happy!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Thank you all
> 
> This is Chickapee's lamb Dixie...already this morning she is acting more like herself...whew...glad I had this stuff in my fridge, have never had to use it before.
> 
> ...


Of course,  all mamas know!    No matter what species.. we just know.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2013)

Queen Mum...I believe you are right!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 29, 2013)

so relieved Bon! Glad she has turned around already. Whew!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2013)

Me too!!!!!  Her temp this evening was 103.2 and she is hopping around and running with the other lambs now


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just wanted to thank you all again!!!!!  Little Dixie is doing is great 

Happy Easter to you all!


----------

